# Facebook Question



## blhowes (Dec 30, 2010)

One of the things that some of my friends on Facebook like to do is play the Facebook games. I'm glad they're having fun. I was wondering if there's any way, though, to block messages in the News Feed that tell me that somebody is playing XYZ game, has just captured an olive, and is looking for a needle in a haystack (or whatever)?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 30, 2010)

YES! 

I HATE FB games (dramatic, I am sure). 

If you put your cursor to the right of the message an X will appear. Click that X and it will ask, "Block friend or block Dumb game?" Click "block dumb game."


----------



## blhowes (Dec 30, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> YES!
> 
> I HATE FB games (dramatic, I am sure).
> 
> If you put your cursor to the right of the message an X will appear. Click that X and it will ask, "Block friend or block Dumb game?" Click "block dumb game."


<sigh of relief>
Thank-you. 
</sigh of relief>


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Dec 30, 2010)

If you have a lot of friends, you'll see them coming up on a regular basis. Just keep doing what Pastor Nathan said, and the appearances of the applications will drop to next-to-nothing in about two weeks of regular use.


----------



## Andres (Dec 30, 2010)

also don't forget to lose all respect for those friends who play farming games all day.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 30, 2010)

I think there are definitely two classes of people: those who love the FB games, and those of us who don't! I cannot image the attraction.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 30, 2010)

Make sure to block any direct requests you receive as well. I used to get a few a week; now I get less than one a month. After diligent feed blocking, I see only one or two a day--new games come out all the time, I guess.


----------



## Tim (Dec 31, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> YES!
> 
> I HATE FB games (dramatic, I am sure).
> 
> If you put your cursor to the right of the message an X will appear. Click that X and it will ask, "Block friend or block Dumb game?" Click "block dumb game."


 
It actually says this and gives you the option? I had no idea I had a choice!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 31, 2010)

Andres said:


> also don't forget to lose all respect for those friends who play farming games all day.


 
I'll second that!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > YES!
> ...


 
Well, it actually says "Block [name of friend]?" and "Block [name of game]?" without the dumb part, but, yeah, you can block the games from your news feed since about two updates ago. Though the dumb part is implied!


----------



## Felicitas (Dec 31, 2010)

I hate the games, too! Especially the farm games. Who cares if someone's cow needs feeding???? I did play a word game once, and got a virus. No more games for Felicitas.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Dec 31, 2010)

I spent a month blocking those stupid things, so happy that now I rarely see one, and when I do "bam" it gets blocked.


----------

